
How to get around the 8GB limit on root volumes in AWS? - prakashmanden
https://www.fittedcloud.com/blog/get-around-8gb-limit-root-volumes-aws/
======
bio_end_io_t
This sounds particularly useful for customers that spin up instances
constantly, because every time then spin up an instance they are paying for
8GB. They could create instances with smaller root volume and save.

